# First limit



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Checked out a new spot this morning and ended up shooting my first limit of forest grouse. I thought it would be a good time to say thanks to everyone who posts on here. I didn't know what the heck I was doing when I started bird hunting three years ago. Thanks to the stories and helpful advice on this site (and a bit of hiking), I've started coming home with birds more often than not. This is one heck of a resource.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. That 16 seems to be working well.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Utah finally increased possesion limit. Makes it easier to bring home more if you up camping. I brought home 8 ruffs while up on the muzzy cow elk hunt.


----------

